# [Acentuação e Cedilha] Vamos achar um solução final!

## viniciusferrao

Seguinte pessoal, acho q isso não é apenas um problema meu, mas de todos... infelizmente o Linux eh chato pra caral** com acetuação e cedilha... até hoje nao consegui configurar essa porcaria direito!

Enfim, aqui o caso é estranho, aqui no Firefox ta tudo bonitinho né? Cedilha aparecendo e os acentos, nao sei como isso ta assim, mas fazer oq né?

Agora no KDE em geral, eh impossivel o Ç só sai o ridiculo do C com acento: ć  (copiei e colei de um konsole), fora q sai varios caracteres lixos como śŕýń e etc.

No console sem X server nem nada, nem acentos saem nem nada...

Enfim, alguem saberia explicar como configurar isso?

[]'s

----------

## xef

Configurar o teclado correcto no X e no kontrol center do kde? (ou la como se chama a ferramenta)

----------

## viniciusferrao

 *xef wrote:*   

> Configurar o teclado correcto no X e no kontrol center do kde? (ou la como se chama a ferramenta)

 

Não funciona.

E mesmo que funcionasse ainda tem o problema do console... alguma outra idéia?

----------

## viniciusferrao

Pessoal ta sinistro isso aqui!

Meu /etc/env.d/02locale

```
phobos viniciusferrao # cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG=pt_BR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_TIME="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_NAME="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pt_BR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pt_BR.utf8"

```

Desta forma as aplicações GTK (como o Firefox e o OpenOffice), funcionam quase perfeitamente com todos os acentos e o cedilha... (quase perfeito pois ainda existem caracteres garbage como ñ ý, q nao sao usados)

Ja as aplicações do QT (o KDE todo), fica com a porcaria dos C com acentos e afins!

Agora mudando a flag LC_CTYPE para:

```
LC_CTYPE="POSIX"
```

Acontece  exatamente o oposto, o KDE inteiro fica ok, mas o FF e OO morrem, dando C com acentos, e coisas loucas!

Alguma idéia?

[]'s

----------

## RoadRunner

Já tentaste isto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-3116-highlight-.html ?

----------

## tuxuserBR

Fiz o que o colega sugeriu e não funcionou. Meu problema é quanto ao open office ele salva documentos com cedilha e acentos colocando %[alguma coisa] no nome, veja um exemplo:

Teste %E7 %E9 = Teste ç é

Não estou entendendo   :Shocked: 

----------

## viniciusferrao

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Já tentaste isto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-3116-highlight-.html ?

 

Nada adiantou...

Mas tive uma ideia aki, recompilei o GLIBC com ISO 8859-1 em vez de só UTF-8, e milagrosamente funciona tudo direito agora... ainda tem caracteres bizarros como ý e ñ mas que se dane.

Agora o q nao da pra entender, eh problema com o Unicode isso? Pq disso?

E o console tb nao funciona, ele tá em UTF-8, vo tentar botar em ISO 8859-1 pra ver c consigo cedilha e acentos lá!

----------

## oandarilho01

 *viniciusferrao wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Mas tive uma ideia aki, recompilei o GLIBC com ISO 8859-1 em vez de só UTF-8, e milagrosamente funciona tudo direito agora... ainda tem caracteres bizarros como ý e ñ mas que se dane.
> 
> E o console tb nao funciona, ele tá em UTF-8, vo tentar botar em ISO 8859-1 pra ver c consigo cedilha e acentos lá!

 

Pergunta de iniciante: como eu faria esses passos que você descreveu acima?

----------

## leosgb

Pois é, esse pulo do gato que tá faltando. Eu também tou tentando descobrir.

Olha o meu cedilha:

ć

valeu!

----------

## Fellype

Eu tive este problema em um pc com Slackware e resolvi, definitivamente, com a dica dada no link:

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dicas/verDica.php?codigo=2595

Reproduzindo (para o caso de o link acima sair da rede...):

   1. Abra o seu /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules;

   2. Procure pela linha que contenha "im-cedilla.so";

   3. Na linha seguinte, adicione "en" onde você vê os "locales az:fr:co", etc;

   4. Salve e feche;

   5. Reinicie seu X;

   6. Pronto!

É provável que isto funcione também no Gentoo.

Um abraço.

----------

## leosgb

Aí muito obrigado! Funcionou no firefox agora! Vou ter que anotar isso porque como o:

/etc/gtk-2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gtk.immodules

é gerado automaticamente:

```

# GTK+ Input Method Modules file

# Automatically generated file, do not edit

# Created by gtk-query-immodules-2.0 from gtk+-2.10.9

```

Então eu possivelmente vou ter que ajeitar isso todas as vezes que eu atualizar o meu sistema. Ou então pelo menos prestar atenção nos milhões de arquivos que são atualizados para garantir que nada foi modificado.

Mais uma vez muitíssimo obrigado. E lá vão alguns ç para você:

ççççççççççççççççççççççç

Fui!

----------

## gotaserena

Curioso, comigo o guia de localização funcionou sem problemas, inclusive para o console, e em 4 máquinas. Só tive de adicionar 'Option      "XkbVariant" "intl"' no xorg.conf nos teclados us que eu tenho.

Nesses teclados o padrão de '+c=ć, realmente. Para digitar o c com cedilha, tenho que usar RightAlt+, ou RightAlt+,+c. Questão de costume.

----------

## Fellype

 *gotaserena wrote:*   

>  Só tive de adicionar 'Option      "XkbVariant" "intl"' no xorg.conf nos teclados us que eu tenho...

 

Geralmente isso é suficiente para resolver o problema de acentuação e cedilha em Linux. Porém, nem sempre as coisas saem tão bem quanto a gente gostaria. Ex: funciona corretamente em aplicativos baseados em Qt mas não nos baseados em Gtk, ou vice-versa (de quem será a culpa????). Aí é que entram as diversas soluções mostradas nas respostas anteriores, que podem ou não resolver definitivamente o problema. Sem falar que a configuração do teclado no terminal nem sempre é a mesma do X, pois são arquivos de configuração diferentes (aliás, isso não ocorre apenas no Linux).

Eu acredito que exista uma solução única e definitiva que abranja a grande maioria dos casos, pois muitas vezes, e em muitas distribuições, essas coisas não acontecem. Se, por acaso, alguém conhece, ou vier a conhecer, tal solução, por favor divulgue-a exaustivamente para que o acesso à mesma seja facilitado.

Até mais.

----------

